# RUMOR: Garnett will be with knicks..not bulls



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

Minnesota will not trade Garnett for the bulls proposed package of

ROSE + FIZER + J. WILLIAMS + CHANDLER + 2003 7TH PICK 

but there have been talks with the knicks about sending a possible package of

SPREWELL + THOMAS + KNIGHT + WARD + 2003 1ST ROUND PICK + 2003 2ND ROUND PICK + FUTURE 1ST ROUND PICK 

to the T-wolves for Kevin Garnett. Apparantly this trade is set to take place on draft night:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I didnt know Peter Vescey posted on this site!
Welcome


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The Bulls trade seems more realistic to me. The future first from the Knicks wont be good at all since Garnett and Houston will instantly become the best combo in the East. 

Rose is better than Spree at this point.

Thomas is better than Fizer, but Fizer COULD be a pretty good player.

Chandlers potential makes him head and shoulders over Knight.

Williams vs Ward? Do I even have to explain whos better? Come on guys.

Bulls have the 7th pick, Knicks have the 9th. 

So we have a future first and a 2nd pick in this years draft to make up for all that? Nope. Not even close. Like I said, the future first wont be lottery and 2nd round picks are about as useful as Otis Thorpe (pun intended here guys). 

The Bulls are just giving a far better offer here.


----------



## BigGameJames (May 27, 2003)

No way this happens. Bulls offer is far better. Keep dreamin' Knicks fans...


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> I didnt know Peter Vescey posted on this site!
> Welcome


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

One question where do you people find some of these crackhead rumors


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

Bulls are giving up way too much. Chnadler and a first for KG I would think is a fine offer, more then enough. No need to throw in Rose and Williams./


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

why would garnett even leave the T-wolves when he can recieve 28M??? my prediction is we see garnett stay and wally leave


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

his salary wouldn't change regardless of where he played, the team that takes him would take over his contract. Not sure what you are talking about


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

So let me get this straight, a team that was the four seed in west will trade the ONLY reason they got that far to the Bulls for a couple of rookies and the washed up Jalen Rose? How about Shaq for Big Country Reeves or Webber for Vin Baker? That would be without any doubt the stupidest move for any sports team ever.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jeff van Gumby</b>!
> So let me get this straight, a team that was the four seed in west will trade the ONLY reason they got that far to the Bulls for a couple of rookies and the washed up Jalen Rose? How about Shaq for Big Country Reeves or Webber for Vin Baker? That would be without any doubt the stupidest move for any sports team ever.


I dont really see the logic in this post. You have to understand if KG is not and does not want to resign with Minnesota, he will more or less force there hand to do something. That something is trade him. 2ndly it makes plenty of sense. A young big and a young point with a veteran swingman and a rookie. Jalen Rose is far from washed up and the contracts would match. So now tell me how is it so stupid?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Even if Minn. was inclined to do this trade with the Knicks, you have the Knicks giving up so much, who would Garnett have left to play with? You going to turn Garnett into Patrick Ewing, have him in NY with MARGINAL TALENT because you have traded all your FUTURE 1st rd picks? Terrible trade. I would mutiny against that right off the top! Knick Fans Holla and Holla Loud!


----------

